# M3 brass screws



## MattyT (17 Apr 2019)

Hi,

Does anyone know where can I buy high-quality individual M3 brass screws please?


----------



## Bod (18 Apr 2019)

M3 machine screws, E-bay
No.3 gauge wood screws, https://www.screwsline.co.uk/categories ... ews/brass/, or E-bay. 
You will be faced with minimum order levels, 10-25 each.

Bod
Usual disclaimers ETC. 
Have and do use Screwsline, very happy customer.


----------



## lurker (18 Apr 2019)

If you are more precise someone here might be able to help.

Machine or wood
Length
Cheese head, countersunk or what?
Quantity
Nuts?


----------



## whiskywill (29 Apr 2019)

As M3 has been specified you can be pretty sure that he, or she, doesn't want wood screws.


----------



## MattyT (3 May 2019)

Thanks for your replies. I managed to get some pan head screws from Accu and I got the slots to line up on the jewelry box that I'm making.


----------



## GarF (3 May 2019)

Just in case this is of use to anyone , I've just ordered a bunch of silicon bronze screws from https://www.seaware.co.uk/ 

They do brass and stainless (including marine grade) as well.
G


----------



## MattyT (10 May 2019)

Thanks GarF. I've got AccuPro membership now though. Its like Prime for Engineers. 
What are you building? Are you going to Makers Central at the NEC this weekend?


----------

